# Nauka c++ pod gentoo

## Mr Adam

Witam

Kupiłem sobie ładną książeczkę do nauki c++, i tutaj pojawia się problem

1.Jaki edytor?

2.Jaki kompilator? I jak wygląda kompilacja?

3.Jak można zrobić program w gui?

4.Czy można zrobić program pod windowsa i linuxa z gui?

Oczywiście wszystko jest w google, ale nie go porównywać z doświadczeniem użytkowników forum ;-D

----------

## sherszen

1. Dowolny, najlepiej z kolorowaniem skladni.

2. GCC

3. Poczytać troszkę o QT, GTK

4. Chyba nei jest to mozliwe

----------

## kondzik

1. Jakikolwiek: vi, emacs, mcedit, nano, anjuta, kdevelop itp itd wybież coś  :Wink: 

2. g++ i manual twoim przyjacielem

3. Gtk+, wxGtk, Qt

4. patrz pkt 3 (nie wiem jak jest z wxGtk ale te dwa pozostałe działają w windowsie  :Wink: )

----------

## akroplas

1. No np. gvim 

2.gcc, no i nie tylko "manual twoim przyjacielem", chyba ze lubisz jezyk manuali, jest baaardzo duzo howtokow na temat poczatkow kompilowania w gcc.

3. Gui - a moze tez jakis bez G? jest duzo fajnych textowych interfejsow.

4. jak koledzy

----------

## mbar

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> 3.Jak można zrobić program w gui?
> 
> 

 

Najpierw "zrób" jakiś konkretny program działający w konsoli, a potem dopiero wypływaj na szerokie wody  :Wink:  Nauka C++ nie ma nic wspólnego z nauką pisania programów "w gui" (choć to drugie jakoś tam wynika z pierwszego).

----------

## Yatmai

Akurat gui przy QT Designer'ze to żaden problem, aczkolwiek przy naucze czegoś pokroju Kadu czy FF nie napiszesz, do gier wziąłbym SDL'a, (a tam własne gui  :Razz: ), a jak wiadomo najużyteczniejsze programy działają w konsoli :] Potem ew. dla wygody pisze się do nich font-end  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kajan

Apropo edytora to polecam SciTE && wątek Edytorowe tips&tricks.

----------

## psycepa

ja ogolnie polecam opcje szukaj na forum i np:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-7465.html

----------

## Bako

dobrym edytorem jest nedit, u mnie na uczelni go polecaja, chociaz ja i tak wole (g)vim  :Smile: 

do tego polecam "podstawy c++" lippmana  :Wink:  hehe, chociaz na poczatek lepiej cos mniej encyklopedycznego np. symfonia (strasznie negatywnie wykladowcy sa do tego nastawieni  :Confused: , sam nie wiem, zbytnio nie czytalem)

----------

## sarven

mi się symfonia podoba. i na mojej uczelni wykładowca ją jak najbardziej polecał  :Razz: 

----------

## Bako

 *sarven wrote:*   

> mi się symfonia podoba. i na mojej uczelni wykładowca ją jak najbardziej polecał 

 

u mnie to calosc tekstow nie raz kopiowal na wyklady - moze dlatego sie sprzeciwial i mowil, ze symfonia nie dokladna  :Wink:  (bo fakt, teraz wyszedl jakis remake i raczej przypomina Lippmana niz humorystyczna symfonie  :Smile: ].

----------

## 13Homer

A ja z edytorów polecam cooledit. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale pasuje mi dużo bardziej niż np. nedit. Ma kilka wkurzających cech, ale dla mnie relatywnie najlepszy (kolorowanie składni, bardzo szybki, niestety dość ubogą ma konfigurację). Takie potwory jak vi czy emacs nie są chyba najlepsze na początek.

A może koledze chodzi nie o edytor, ale IDE? Wyszukiwanie kontekstowe, zmiana nazwy zmiennej w całym projekcie itp. To pewnie kdevelop by pasował albo anjuta. Nigdy nie korzystałem, więc wiem tylko tyle, że istnieją :)

A do kompilowania polecam make, bo wpisując komendy ręcznie można się zajeździć.

----------

## argasek

 *kondzik wrote:*   

> 3. Gtk+, wxGtk, Qt
> 
> 4. patrz pkt 3 (nie wiem jak jest z wxGtk ale te dwa pozostałe działają w windowsie )

 

wxGTK też.

----------

## psycepa

Kajan ma racje

Scite roxi rulezem

co mnie urzeklo to nie tylko kolorowanie skladni, ale zwijanie duuuzych funkcji (i generalnie blokow kodu) do jednej linijki (chyba tzw folding ale nie jestem pewien)  :Wink: 

a jak masz kde i chcesz rozbudowane IDE to nic innego jak Kdevelop, jedna z niewielu kaplikacji, ktora cenie  :Smile: 

----------

